# Willow (Our new puppy) has stolen our hearts!



## klomanchiodo (Jul 5, 2010)

Willow has joined our family and absolutely stolen our hearts. We brought her home from Coco Cabana Havanese in Tampa, FL. She is sweet, spunky, intelligent (learning from our family's Yorkie, General), beautiful, animated, and so many other things I cannot even begin to share all ofher attributes.

We are so happy she has joined our family! 

Now we want to connect with other Havanese families to be sure we know all we can to give her the best life possible!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi and welcome to you and Willow!
My Pixie is from the same breeder, and she is just an amazing dog. Debbie is great. I saw Willow on the website and thought she was a very pretty girl. Congrats-you'll get great info here.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to You and Willow! She is a doll. The pictures are very cute.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Welcome! Willow is adorable!!!!:welcome:*


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome to the group. She is a cutie pie. I hope you enjoy it here and will post pictures often.


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

:welcome: Willow is a very pretty puppy and I love her name. 

Barbara


----------



## alicelc (Feb 6, 2010)

cute cute cute!
very happy for you 
Willow looks like she's having fun~


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum  Willow looks like a happy girl. Post more pics...we LOVE pictures around here.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum and team irish pied (one of my favorites!)


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to the Havanese Forum! Willow is adorable. You are in for many entertaining moments.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

hi!! What a sweet little pup you have!!!I can tell how thrilled you are!!


----------



## klomanchiodo (Jul 5, 2010)

Many thank for all the greetings. Willow sends a happy bounce to everyone. We are excited to have found the forum and look forward to learning as much as we can from everyone. Don't worry, I'm a first time puppy mom (even though I've had several dogs in my family) so I'll post lots of pictures!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Willow is gorgeous,I love the white tip on her tail,how old is she?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Congratulations on your new baby and welcome to the forum. Willow is so adorable and I love the name.


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

What a cute girl and lovely name!


----------



## klomanchiodo (Jul 5, 2010)

I love your belledora blogspot. The videos are great! I hope to take some videos soon. I've got the battery charging now. We hope to do agility with Willow. The Yorkie we co-own with my parents is currently in his first agility class and he loves the obstacles. Since Willow follow him everywhere and copies what he does I think it will be a good match. Any recommendations on when to start her training?


----------



## klomanchiodo (Jul 5, 2010)

I always loved the name Willow. It as the first name that struck me, but we went through a long list of names. We said them out loud, called them. Name on the list had to get a head nod from Sam, my husband. There were many that got emphatic "no". It came down to names: Caliente (Cali for short), Bella (but I know a lot of dogs named Bella) and Willow. We kept coming back to Willow, wanting something a bit unique. Our breeder was fantastic and began using the name as soon as we gave the go ahead.

The nicknames are already beginning too. Sam has no idea where the nickname came from, but he calls her Tickle Britches. We both call her Princess and Princepeca. Baby Girl comes out often. And I call her Sleepy, Sleepy, Bo Beepy when she get tired. Sometimes I shorten this one to Beepy Girl. Sometimes Willow is the last thing that comes out - but we make sure to use her name as often as possible so she knows.


----------



## klomanchiodo (Jul 5, 2010)

We call the white tip on her tail her "sparkler". We love it too. We also like her skunk trail that goes down her neck. She will be 12 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Willow is a beauty. You have come to the right place for everything Havanese (and some other things thrown in, too).


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Well, of course, she's stollen your hearts. All you have to do is look at that precious fur baby and fall in love.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Willow is adorable! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

What a cutie Willow is!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

She's beautiful - love the Irish pied...welcome to the forum!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Our Dizzie's Dad is called Wompin Willow[from Harry Potter]I love the way you call her tail her sparkle it's great!!


----------



## klomanchiodo (Jul 5, 2010)

Willow met her brother - Cino. They have the same Mom, Coco Cabana's Cha Cha Cha! It is amazing how much they look alike. However, Willow has a wavy coat and Cino has a curly coat more like their Mom. Cino is the first Havanese that we ever met and we fell in love with him last summer when we got to doggie sit. Well we had another session of Chiodo Canine Camp with 5 dogs last week and had a blast with all the dogs. It was so intersting to see the different personalities and which dogs hung out together. As was the case last year, Cino and General would play nonstop for hours until they had to lay on the cold tile to cool off. Willow, Bella, and Ace enjoyed snuggling on the sofa - all three are still pups.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

WHAT A CUTIE! HE'S STOLEN MY HEART TOO!!


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

They are beautiful!


----------

